# liveaboard single hand stepping mast



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have been reading through the forums and have yet to find a answer. I am moving to san juan and would like to live on a sailboat. The only place as shown in the pic has a low bridge. I am looking for slightly larger than 25 ft boat that can easily have the mast taken down and put back up. I have seen the videos of the catalina 25. I am not sure if this is the only one that can do it? I have been looking at the pearson 28 or the hunter 28.5. I just do not know if they can be easily stepped.

i am 22, First time large sailboat owner I have sailed sunfish and beach cats for the past 5 years.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

The way to accomplish this is with a tabernacle mast or tabernacle mount on the mast. I know someone who did this on her Catalina 30. It's not cheap my guess is you will spend $5k to do. You might want to shop for boats already equipped with this.


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

thanks, I could not find the correct name. is there a company that makes the setup or do most people Jerry rig it?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

anddy103 said:


> thanks, I could not find the correct name. is there a company that makes the setup or do most people Jerry rig it?


No this is not something you jerry rig. Get it right or lose your mast. It needs to be done by a real rigger that knows what they are doing. If you want to live on the other side of a bridge you are probably better off with a powerboat or pay the difference to live in a sailboat marina.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I think the tabernacle part of the base may be purchased pre-built but the details of installation is what will take a professional rigger to get right.


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have been looking for a company and found a video of them doing it on a hunter 27. But still no company. 


Also sorry when I mean jerry rig I come from a family of mechanical engineers. I like the idea of buying a boat ready to go, if not I buy the system. 


Also thank you for the name, it let me find way more. 

Final thing the next closest marina is 675 per month vs this place is 125. This marina is my only shot for the moment.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

These guys have a system for raising a mast. They are east coast so shipping could be an issue. Klacko Spars Ltd. of OAKVILLE!!!

ballengerspars.com is a mast builder in NorCal who could probably give you some guidance.

Port Townsend is a hot bed of sail specific businesses. Googling riggers there should turn up someone who could help you out.

lefiell.com used to supply tabernacle masts to Westsail among other. The tabernacle for a Westsail would be over kill for a boat under 30' but they may have made a smaller version.

It's not rocket science to set up a mast raising system. You need the tabernacle to support the mast, a hole in the mast for the pivoting axle usually with some reinforcing to handle the down force, a way to support the mast athwartship as it's being raised and a tackle to pull the mast up usually using the boom to give mechanical advantage. For athwartship support Westsail used two turnbuckles to get a pivot point on the cap shrouds that was level with tabernacle axle. The first example above uses shear legs to support the mast while it's being raised.

Might have best luck finding a boat that is designed for trailering as they would surely have a set up to raise the mast once the boat is launched.

FWIW it's 'jury rig'. A nautical term of somewhat obscure origin but in use since 1700's. The Wehrmacht had a particularly sturdy reusable fuel can in WWII that the Brit's, particularly in North Africa, coveted for it's robust construction hence the name Gerry Jug/Can.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

roverhi said:


> Might have best luck finding a boat that is designed for trailering as they would surely have a set up to raise the mast once the boat is launched.


You may be on to something.

Purely speculation on my part but I think the nature of a mast raising system on a trailerable boat is of a different nature than a boat that needs to drop it's mast on the water. With a trailerable boat you can are on a stable trailer and can use a large system or extensions from the trailer to get the mast up. You can take your time raising the mast and walk around checking your rigging as it goes up, making sure there is no rigging tangles. When the mast is up, you leave all the pieces of the raising mechanism onshore while you go sailing.

To drop the mast on the water I'd want a more robust system that stores out of the way cleanly. I would not want to crash drop the mast in either scenario but especially would not want to drop the mast while on the water. On the trailer you have the option to not raise the mast if conditions are not optimum. But if you want to go sailing on a day that the wind is piping, you have no option but to get your mast back down to get back home.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I sailed a Catalina / Jaguar 22 as a trailer sailer for a couple of years. I could JUST raise the mast on land on my own. 

While I think in might be possible to think up a system that would enable you to raise the mast on a larger boat in the water I would be very scared of the effect of a large wake during the process. 

As others have said this is not a good idea, either look for a powerboat or stump up for a berth without a bridge.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

It's hard to see the bridge clearance in the photo, is it feasible that some type of gaff rigged ketch with lower masts would clear it?


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

it seems to be about 25ft. Probably not I am looking into the systems that roverhi talked about


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

I think your choice of action at least partly depends on how you plan to sail. If your usual trip out is for 2 or 3 weeks, spending an hour or two raising the mast probably isn't a big issue. But if you plan to take advantage of day sails, which you can do all year, then spending half the day rigging and then unrigging is definitely an issue.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

I grew up racing E-Scows which are 28" IIRC, the mast was about as tall as the boat was long. We had an A-frame based system for raising the mast that was relatively straightforward to use. The mast did NOT have a tabernacle as it was designed to rotate on the step, but having one would certainly make the process easier. Google images of "A frame mast raising systems" an you may find what you need. BTW, I think the proper term is jury rigged, not jerry rigged, although plenty of people do use the later.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Going by the photo and common knowledge, the mast will be sticking well out beyond the stern of the boat, unacceptable in most marinas. Unless you are going to raise the mast again at the dock and that would mean raising the mast twice and lowering the mast twice every time you go out.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

For another approach google "tipping sailboat to go under bridge"


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

"Going by the photo and common knowledge, the mast will be sticking well out beyond the stern of the boat, unacceptable in most marinas."

I am curious as to why you say this. The boom on most yawl rigged boats extends well beyond the transom. Do marinas you deal with not allow yawls either? Usually the cost of a slip is determined by the entire length of the boat including overhangs and the entire boat must fit within the slip. As long as the boat and mast do not extend beyond the end of the slip, why do they care? In any event it would not be necessary to store the mast with the base at the step, so overhang would be minimal which is an important consideration given that the whole point of this project is to keep the dock fees down.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

chicory83 said:


> For another approach google "tipping sailboat to go under bridge"





chicory83 said:


> I am curious as to why you say this. The boom on most yawl rigged boats extends well beyond the transom. Do marinas you deal with not allow yawls either? Usually the cost of a slip is determined by the entire length of the boat including overhangs and the entire boat must fit within the slip.


Tipping a boat is usually reserved to get an extra foot or two of clearance to clear a bridge, not fit a 40' mast under a 25' bridge. My guess is a mast tilted from the base will extend 10 feet or more past the stern. You are usually allowed 2-3 feet past the slip length.

To the OP, I was assuming San Juan Island Washington, but am guessing this is Puerto Rico you are looking to move to?


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

jephotog said:


> Tipping a boat is usually reserved to get an extra foot or two of clearance to clear a bridge, not fit a 40' mast under a 25' bridge.


The post was intended to be humorous.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

chicory83 said:


> The post was intended to be humorous.


Got it, If you get it wrong, it becomes that much easier to get your sailboat into the power marina thereon after.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Another thing that might be worth looking into is the draft of the boat. According to NOAA chart 25669 it looks like the water is pretty shallow outside the bridge near Punta Cangrejos. Most of the boat traffic in and out of Cangrejos Yacht club is probably motor boats that don't draw very much.


----------



## chicory83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is the chart.

Chart 25669

Have you considered trying to find a mooring in San Juan Harbor? You might be able to find a private one that is not in use to rent for much less than the cost of a slip at one of the marinas. You would need to get a dinghy and probably pay a monthly fee to tie up at one of the marinas.


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah I looking into the largest boats that are there and they are a 4ft draft. I should be good with a 28ft boat.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

paulinnanaimo said:


> I think your choice of action at least partly depends on how you plan to sail. If your usual trip out is for 2 or 3 weeks, spending an hour or two raising the mast probably isn't a big issue. But if you plan to take advantage of day sails, which you can do all year, then spending half the day rigging and then unrigging is definitely an issue.


Say in the 24-28' range, is it even feasible to rig a system that could go up or down in much less than an hour?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

john61ct said:


> Say in the 24-28' range, is it even feasible to rig a system that could go up or down in much less than an hour?


I think it could be done. A power winch mounted well forward with a remote control. An A frame set at 90 degrees to the mast to handle the initial mast movement. Quick release overcenter levers to tension the forestay and forwards shrouds. I would still be concerned about power boat wakes but pick your moment and you would be good to go.

I think you could get away without a tabernackle and just have a hinge at deck level like the Catalina 22.


----------



## kenr74 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have trailer sailed my Chrysler 26 for the past several years. I raise the mast single handed using a gin pole made out of a 2x4 with a brake winch on it. There are 2 baby stays (I use tie down straps) on the mast and 2 on the gin pole. It takes much less than an hour to rig and raise or lower. I have never done it on the water, as I have never needed to, but I wouldn't hesitate. Everything is secure and under control. My mast has a Dwyer hinge plate. Look at the MacGregor or Chrysler forums for detailed information on safe simple mast raising systems.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot!

I'd be likely looking for help with this when the time comes, any recommendations between Delaware and Mass would be appreciated.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Catalina 25 owners have devised systems for raising their masts shorthanded. Here's a video of one method. 




Also, here's a link to plans to fabricate one type of system that is often used. You should log on to the C25 Association's forum for advice from C25 owners. There's no cost. Catalina - Capri - 25s International Association


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

I gave up on the idea of a liveaboard until that video popped up! I contacted two companies and it sounds like the first has something for a hunter 27, which is perfect. 
I just need to see it work before I buy it. 

I looked into moorings in the area first. It is a good idea but I need power and a few amenities. 

My next challenge is getting a hunter 27 they do not have anything in the islands so it has to be from florida. That is a solid 1000 mile sail that I cannot do because of work.
Im going to post that next, cheapest way to get it down there?


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Cheapest probably a delivery captain but highly variable in every way.

Shipped $8,000+, maybe more with ongoing disaster relief? half that coming back.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I think I would look for another marina that doesn't have the low bridge to contend with. I'm sure you can find one in San Juan, PR that will fit your needs at a reasonable price.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## anddy103 (Apr 7, 2018)

any suggestions for a marina? I need one on the north side. The only other was in the main marina and it was super pricey like 650 a month.


----------

